
Decentralised serverless functions for Blockchain apps - pelatimtt
When you build a blockchain app, you still need a backend hosted somewhere to enable browser access. I had this idea of building a decentralised serverless FaaS specifically to host the frontend part of blockchain applications. Would like to get some feedback.
======
wilsonbright
Today, most of the pure de-centralized app run on the browser or locally. Are
you looking at something similar to naming service which is decentralized.
like Ethereum Naming Service & Blockstack Naming Service.

